# coitado



## Dynamite

será que pode-se dizer :

Coitada gente ? para falar de pessoas (sem nos incluir) de que sentimos pena
ou talvez coitadas estas ?

Não sei


----------



## Atomina the atomic nina

Coitados, pobre gente! Coitados deles!

Coitadinhas das crianças!!


----------



## Vanda

OU: pobres coitados!


----------



## Atomina the atomic nina

Obs.: Em certas regiões de Portugal, não diga *coitado!* a um homem, pois pode ter outra interpretação


----------



## fabsir

Olá. Aqui no sul do Brasil dizemos "coitada dessa gente", como no exemplo "coitada dessa gente que trabalha tanto e ganha pouco".


----------



## spohreis

fabsir said:


> Olá. Aqui no sul do Brasil dizemos "coitada dessa gente", como no exemplo "coitada dessa gente que trabalha tanto e ganha pouco".



Concordo contigo. "Coitada gente" é muito estranho de ouvir. Até fiz uma pesquisa no Google por "coitada gente" e existe um punhado de referências para ela. 

Como ninguém mais disse nada, suponho então que no resto do Brasil é normal dizer "coitada gente".


----------



## fabsir

_Como ninguém mais disse nada, suponho então que no resto do Brasil é normal dizer "coitada gente._​ 
Tenho contato com várias pessoas de todo o Brasil. Nunca escutei alguém dizer "coitada gente". Tenho escutado "pobres coitados" ou "coitada dessa gente"


----------



## Dynamite

spohreis said:


> Concordo contigo. "Coitada gente" é muito estranho de ouvir. Até fiz uma pesquisa no Google por "coitada gente" e existe um punhado de referências para ela.
> 
> Como ninguém mais disse nada, suponho então que no resto do Brasil é normal dizer "coitada gente".



Cuidado porque eu sou francesa e tirei "coitada gente" da minha mente então acho que provalvemente não é correcto ! O meu dicionário aqui dá um único exemplo : "coitado *d*o homem" que concordaria com "coitados *d*eles" ou "coitada *d*essa gente" que foram dados aqui no forum. 
Então observo que se diz coitado *de* e depois segue nome com determinante ou pronome.


----------



## spohreis

Dynamite said:


> Cuidado porque eu sou francesa e tirei "coitada gente" da minha mente então acho que provalvemente não é correcto ! O meu dicionário aqui dá um único exemplo : "coitado *d*o homem" que concordaria com "coitados *d*eles" ou "coitada *d*essa gente" que foram dados aqui no forum.
> Então observo que se diz coitado *de* e depois segue nome com determinante ou pronome.



Dynamite, do dicionário Aulete.

coitado: Que é digno de pena: "...mas sua entrada a essa altura seria constrangedora para o coitado do rapaz..." (Ana Maria Machado, Texturas) [É mais comum essa forma, na qual o adjetivo precede o substantivo e é seguido da preposição de.] 

Ontem eu baxei este dicionário e estou satisfeito. Vale a pena mesmo.


----------



## Dynamite

spohreis said:


> Dynamite, do dicionário Aulete.
> 
> coitado: Que é digno de pena: "...mas sua entrada a essa altura seria constrangedora para o coitado do rapaz..." (Ana Maria Machado, Texturas) [É mais comum essa forma, na qual o adjetivo precede o substantivo e é seguido da preposição de.]
> 
> Ontem eu baxei este dicionário e estou satisfeito. Vale a pena mesmo.




coitado = adjectivo
de = preposição
o = artigo
rapaz = sustantivo
fica correcto o que eu disse : coitado de + artigo + sustantivo
o que é novo aqui é o primeiro "o" antes de coitado mas aqui torna-se complicado demais para mim.

NB : baxei ??? verbo baxar ???


----------



## Vanda

Dynamite said:


> coitado = adjectivo
> de = preposição
> o = artigo
> rapaz = sustantivo
> fica correcto o que eu disse : coitado de + artigo + sustantivo
> o que é novo aqui é o primeiro "o" antes de coitado mas aqui torna-se complicado demais para mim.
> 
> NB : ba*i*xei ??? verbo ba*i*xar ???



Usamos bastante esta expressão:
O coitado do menino se perdeu da mãe.
A coitada da moça tinha sido roubada.
O coitado da aluno errou a prova inteira.


----------



## Carfer

Dynamite said:


> o que é novo aqui é o primeiro "o" antes de coitado mas aqui torna-se complicado demais para mim.


 
Talvez não seja, se conseguir dissociar a construção portuguesa da vossa _'pauvres gens_'.
Para explicar o '_o_', há situações em que 'coitado' é substantivado (_'Este coitado/o coitado trabalha demais',_ por exemplo). Nesse caso, também colocaria o artigo em francês (_le pauvre_), ou estou enganado?
Quanto ao '_de_', talvez esteja errado, mas parece-me um afloramento do partitivo no português (há mais casos). Uma construção muito francesa, portanto


----------



## Ricardoreis

Aproveito o fio para eliminar uma dúvida minha. De acordo com a lógica do que vocês venham dizendo, será que é comum ouvir também as seguintes expressões?:

*Coitado(dinho) de mim!
Coitado(dinho) de você!
Pobre de mim!
Pobre de você!*


----------



## ignisvandevol

Em Portugal não usamos "voçê", pode até ser desconfortável a certas pessoas.

Coitado de mim!
Coitadinho de mim!

Coitado de ti!
Coitadinho de ti!

Pobre de mim!
Pobrezinho de mim!

Pobre de ti!
Pobrezinho de ti!

Não usamos o "Pobre" muitas vezes para qualificar alguém desafortunado. Seria mais aceitável o "Coitado" ou até "Pobre coitado", o Pobre sozinho é susceptível à pobreza e nestes casos nem sempre se trata de problemas monetários.


----------



## Vanda

Ricardoreis said:


> *Coitado(dinho) de mim!
> Coitado(dinho) de você!
> Pobre de mim!
> Pobre de você!*


----------



## Dynamite

de facto em francês vamos dizer :
le pauvre petit (a perdu sa mère) ! 
la pauvre !... 
les pauvres ! ...
pauvres gens !
mas também em lingua falada :
pauvre de moi !
pauvre de toi !
pauvre de lui !
pauvre de nous !
mes pauvres ! (falando a mais de uma pessoa)


----------



## Ricardoreis

Vanda, ignisvandevol, obrigado pelos esclarecimentos, e pela explicação no que diz respeito ao emprego do 'pobre'


----------



## spohreis

Ricardoreis said:


> Aproveito o fio para eliminar uma dúvida minha. De acordo com a lógica do que vocês venham dizendo, será que é comum ouvir também as seguintes expressões?:
> 
> *Coitado(dinho) de mim!
> Coitado(dinho) de você!
> Pobre de mim!
> Pobre de você!*



A Vanda já respondeu a sua pergunta, mas eu vou acrescentar outros:

Pobrinho de mim! Pobrizinho dele!

Quanto ao coitado, pode-se dizer:

Tadinho de mim! Que tadinho!


----------



## Carfer

Sim, mas _'pobre de mim_' ou _'pobre de ti'_ são expressões correntes em Portugal, do mesmo modo que se pode dizer, por exemplo, 'o _pobre (do) professor foi agredido por um aluno'_, sem que '_pobre_' tenha que ver com a situação financeira da pessoa.

Refiro-me ao post #14 do ignis.


----------



## ignisvandevol

Carfer said:


> Sim, mas _'pobre de mim_' ou _'pobre de ti'_ são expressões correntes em Portugal, do mesmo modo que se pode dizer, por exemplo, 'o _pobre (do) professor foi agredido por um aluno'_, sem que '_pobre_' tenha que ver com a situação financeira da pessoa.
> 
> Refiro-me ao post #14 do ignis.


Concordo, diz-se mas eu não punha isso como algo comum, ouve-se mais _coitado_, pelo menos aqui na província e Lisboa. Apenas quero referir que se usa mais _pobre_ no sentido de perder algo ou monetário.

"Pobrezinho perdeu o emprego" fica melhor que "Coitado perdeu o emprego".


----------



## white_ray

Carfer said:


> Talvez não seja, se conseguir dissociar a construção portuguesa da vossa _'pauvres gens_'.
> Para explicar o '_o_', há situações em que 'coitado' é substantivado (_'Este coitado/o coitado trabalha demais',_ por exemplo). Nesse caso, também colocaria o artigo em francês (_le pauvre_), ou estou enganado?
> Quanto ao '_de_', talvez esteja errado, mas parece-me um afloramento do partitivo no português (há mais casos). Uma construção muito francesa, portanto


Concordo que regra geral é muito mais corrente ouvir "coitado/a + do/a", mas creio ja ter ouvido dizer "coitada gente" em vez de "coitada dessa gente" (coitadas dessas pessoas ou pobre gente) e não me chocou.
Em francês também é muito usual o acréscimo de artigos... e de todos os partitivos que possas imaginar!  
"Ces pauvres gens", Oh le pauvre gars qui travaille beaucoup", "Ce pauvre garçon", etc.
wr


----------



## Denis555

spohreis said:


> A Vanda já respondeu a sua pergunta, mas eu vou acrescentar outros:
> 
> Pobrinho de mim! Pobrizinho dele!
> 
> Quanto ao coitado, pode-se dizer:
> 
> Tadinho de mim! Que tadinho!


 

Pobrezinho dele! (deve ser escrito com "e" mesmo quando pronunciamos um "i". Na maioria das vezes).

'Tadinho é a contração de coitadinho!



ignisvandevol said:


> É apenas usado como marca de respeito ou desconhecimento respeitoso de outra pessoa, maioritariamente usado por empregados comerciais.


----------



## Alentugano

Dynamite said:


> será que pode-se dizer :
> 
> Coitada gente ? para falar de pessoas (sem nos incluir) de que sentimos pena
> ou talvez coitadas estas ?
> 
> Não sei



Sim, pode. Mas não _coitada gente_. _Coitada desta/dessa gente_ já seria aceitável.
Eu diria simplesmente : _coitados!_ ou coitadinhos!


----------



## spohreis

Denis555 said:


> Pobrezinho dele! (deve ser escrito com "e" mesmo quando pronunciamos um "i". Na maioria das vezes).



Não necessariamente. Eu quis enfatizar como se fala e não como se escreve. Talvez devesse ter explicado melhor. Pobrinho de mim!

Da mesma forma eu leio "dunno" nos comic books e não "I don't know".


----------



## Vanda

Dennis, este negócio de ficar nas Polônias da vida tá fazendo você esquecer sua língua: é _pobrinho e tadinho_, mesmo. Ou melhor, corrigindo, _pobrim _e _tadim_, num bom mineirês.


Aviso aos navegantes: Prometo que a próxima vez que vocês mudarem o assunto, não vou transferir os posts, vou apagá-los/deletá-los.


----------



## white_ray

Alentugano said:


> Sim, pode. Mas não _coitada gente_. _Coitada desta/dessa gente_ já seria aceitável.
> Eu diria simplesmente : _coitados!_ ou coitadinhos!


Concordo!! A simples palavra ja é muito expressiva!
We can keep it simple! 
wr



Vanda said:


> Dennis, este negócio de ficar nas Polônias da vida tá fazendo você esquecer sua língua: é _pobrinho e tadinho_, mesmo. Ou melhor, corrigindo, _pobrim _e _tadim_, num bom mineirês.


Tenho de concordar com o Dennis, pois sempre ouvi "pobrezinho" apesar do -e poder soar -i.  Pobrinho ou pobrezinho!
Adoro o mineirês! Alias acabei de saber que é mineirês! Thanks Vanda! 
wr


----------



## Dynamite

Atomina said:


> Coitados, pobre gente! Coitados deles!



O qual escolheria por um texto tipo mitologia grega ?


----------



## Vanda

Algo como: coitada dessa pobre gente!


----------



## spohreis

Dynamite said:


> O qual escolheria por um texto tipo mitologia grega ?



Se eu fosse Zeus: "Coitados desses pobres mortais!"

Obrigado Wtrmute.


----------



## wtrmute

spohreis said:


> Se eu fosse Zeus: "Coitados desses pobres mortais!"


----------



## Sara Braga

o certo "coitada dessa gente"


----------



## caosi

Oi,galera!

Com relação a frase: 
" coitada gente"

É muito comum por aqui, porém pra fazer sentido na escrita tem de por vírgula aí.
*- Coitado(a), gente!*

Também usamos:
*- Tadinho, gente!*

E esse "gente" aí refere-se a pessoa com quem falamos e não sobre a qual falamos.

Rs...
Abraço, povo!


----------



## BENTEVI

Dynamite said:


> Cuidado porque eu sou francesa e tirei "coitada gente" da minha mente então acho que provalvemente não é correcto ! O meu dicionário aqui dá um único exemplo : "coitado *d*o homem" que concordaria com "coitados *d*eles" ou "coitada *d*essa gente" que foram dados aqui no forum.
> Então observo que se diz coitado *de* e depois segue nome com determinante ou pronome.


 
O que você pode ter ouvido e que talvez causou-lhe confusão foi:

Coitada, gente!! 

Nesse caso, "coitada" não são as pessoas, mas outra pessoa a quem nos referimos. Não sei se fui claro. 
Ça serait comme dire en français: "La pauvre!" en parlant à un interlocuteur d'une troisième personne qu'on voit souffrir ou chose pareil. Ça serait la difference en français entre:

"La pauvre Jane!" et "La pauvre, Jane!!" 

Mais apart ça, je n'ai jamais entendu "coitada gente", mais toujours "coitada dessa gente", "coitado dele", "pobre homem!", etc.


----------

